# Pics of my modified Lone Star pit..



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Tom and his crew( Bubba and Tyler) at www.lonestarcustompits.com hooked me up again and I couldn't be happier with end results. The wife and I compete at a lot of bbq cook offs so I decided to make it a lil more comfortable for us.
The over all roof size is 10' long x 14' wide with the doors fully opened for a 140 square ft of shade. The storage area is 10" tall and it covers the whole roof span except for 2 sides of the of the vertical which are the front and side closest to the tongue..The wife really like the storage right above her twin burners and she couldn't be happier with how handy the storage comes in handy. 
The insulated firebox is probably the best investment I made dollar for dollar..I was surprised on how quick it came up to temp and how it was much easier to maintain temps without having to do a whole lot of babysitting..I took 9 sticks of wood with me to the Jukebox cook and I came home with 3 sticks, well 3.5 sticks to be exact..the one didn't fully burn through..Overall the firebox did a great job.
Next on the agenda is gonna be some nicer up to date wheels and a lighting system for those long nights of catering or for the comps..

here's a few before and after pics..


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice looking rig there. Sweet additions to an already nice pit. Insulated fire box will be on my next pit.

Brian


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks bud..You won't regret the investment on the firebox, I can promise you that..The pit almost runs itself, I add a preheated stick of wood about once every hour and a half or so.. It'll cut down on fuel consumption in the long run..


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats a incredibly nice pit and a perfect size. Looks like it has everything you could possibly need. Well thought out upper storage as well.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Man, that is some good looking rig.
Can you go into more detail about the firebox?

Thanks for all the help in the past. Now I'm able to cook BBQ that I can actually serve to people.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Cubera..

Basically all an insulated firebox is is a firebox built inside another firebox. That includes all the 4 corners, top, bottom, sides and door..All walls are constructed of 1/4" steel plate and are 1.5" apart from one another and the void between them is stuffed with high temperature insulation..This gives you a true 2" double walled insulated firebox but the door is actually 2.5" thick and very heavy but at the same time easy to open..
The benefits to having an insulated firebox are numerous. Which include an easier ramp up to desired temp, meaning it comes up to your desired temperature much faster..Your desired temps are also easier to maintain which means you don't have to sit there and baby sit the firebox at all times. 
Once you get the fire built and the insulated walls heat up all you have to do is add a stick of wood about every 1 to 1.5 hours..That means your using less wood due to the added heat that the insulated walls are putting out and maintaining. I left the cook off last weekend in south Houston after my fire was out and drove 40 miles to the house on the north side and the inside of the firebox was still warm to the touch when I got home. I was impressed to say the least..
Another good attribute is cooking in cold wet weather..It really doesn't effect you all that much with a insulated firebox like it does a pit with out it. Anyone that's tried cooking in that type of weather can tell you that maintaining consistent temps can be frustrating. The doubled walled firebox protects your fire and processes the heat through the bbq pit as should be. None insulated fireboxes lose a lot of heat from the get go due the thin walled construction and its lack of being able to function properly in harsh weather. If the firebox is wet and cold, well its gonna be a long frustrating cook..
So yeah, I'm now a firm believer on what I thought I'd never ever need living in Houston..I highly recommend getting your firebox insulated.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet! Perfect size.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Very nice....I hope to meet you at a cookoff sometime. Our next one is in March in Rosenberg. 

Thanks for asking for our rub too. People like you are exactly who I hope will try it.

Drew


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem bud, thank you for the free sample..

So you gonna cook the Masonic lodge in Rosenburg? I seen it on the IBCA calander ..If so, maybe I can try to come out and cook it..

Thanks Whiskey girl..


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Northsider said:


> No problem bud, thank you for the free sample..
> 
> So you gonna cook the Masonic lodge in Rosenburg? I seen it on the IBCA calander ..If so, maybe I can try to come out and cook it..


Yes! I sent the check in a week or two ago. I wanted to do Shaddy's cookoff but these guys wanted to do this one. The Masonics said they had 40 teams sign up last year.

If you are on Facebook look us up... Brotha From Anotha Motha Cookers.

Drew


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, I'll look y'all up tonight..

Pm sent..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

R,you're gettin' real fancy on me !!:rotfl: GREAT loking pit bro!

RL


----------

